# Where to get tellurium copper 145?



## chalo (Mar 9, 2004)

Howdy,

I have been unable, oddly, to find a local seller of copper alloy 145, AKA tellurium copper, here in Seattle. Since there seem to be a number of y'all who use this alloy, I assume there may be some good online or MO sources for it. 

So where do you get yours, and more to the point, where can I get mine?

Thanks,

Chalo Colina


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.mcmaster.com/

1in dia 1 yd long = $75+


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Mar 9, 2004)

mcmaster for me as well. I've only bought it in 1/2" diameter, and it's very expensive. But let me tell you, machinability of 145 vs 110 is night and day. The 145 cuts a lot like brass, the 110 cuts a lot like...well...crap /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## chalo (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes, I machined a lot of tellurium and beryllium copper when doing R&D for a power electronics company. Beryllium copper is not so bad to machine-- a bit like stainless steel actually-- and tellurium copper is one of my all-time favorite materials to cut. 

I never really had much problem milling 110 copper, but threading it leaves something to be desired. Ugh. 

Thanks, guys, for the pointer. 

Chalo Colina


----------

